# Hdmi Fail, What Is Most Likely To Be The Problem?



## ProfLonghair (Oct 26, 2011)

There are three parts to the whole equation. One is my Droid X, one is the cable, and one is the TV. I have not been able to get the HDMI out to work. I've tried blur roms (currently running Vortex, was on Liberty GB 0.9 for a while with and without blur), and stock, and no luck. I open a photo, or a recording, and click the little HDMI button in the corner, it says trying to connect.....

......

......

......

and that's about it. The TV is set on auto, the X is on auto. I've tried manual settings, no luck. What is the most likely culprit? The Droid, the TV, or the cable? The cable was a cheap one off woot. The TV is running HDMI from my DirecTV STB, so I know HDMI works on the TV< but could there be a compatibility issue? I've tried multiple ports, and with the DirecTV unplugged, so it's not a port or conflict issue.


----------



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

What kind of TV is it? I've heard of compatibility issues with certain Samsung TVs. I have two and they work great though.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Oct 26, 2011)

RCA 32" LCD


----------



## ProfLonghair (Oct 26, 2011)

Tried it on my monitor (duh! forgot it had HDMI also), and still no luck.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Oct 26, 2011)

Also, when I try to connect, it spins at "Please wait while connecting", but if I don't have it plugged into the phone, it says waiting for HDMI


----------



## hootowlserenade (Oct 9, 2011)

I say its your HDMI cable, there's no reason it shouldn't output the signal with the stock rom... mine has worked on any blur rom... there is an app in the market called real HDMI and it makes it able to output all functions, not just gallery... maybe look into that app as it will tell you if you have a good connection or not.


----------

